

Tech blogs you wish existed - ryan14

So there are many tech blogs like techcrunch,mashable, etc, who cover things like startups,gadgets,app reviews, etc but are there any tech blogs that do not exist yet that you wish existed? Or do all the current tech blogs cater to your needs?
======
dstein
There might be room for a new strictly programming related HN-style
news/discussion site. HN has a lot of non-tech, and reddit/r/programming is
very low-quality.

